# Massive Mocha on Dr Drew at 3PM



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

Just thought yall should know! The show is called "Life changer." Dr Drew monday at three.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Just thought yall should know! The show is called "Life changer." Dr Drew monday at three.



Hey, if you catch it, report back; I miss all of this fine programming but I love the ensuing debates!


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

Jes said:


> Hey, if you catch it, report back; I miss all of this fine programming but I love the ensuing debates!



Im going to be out job hunting at 3PM and i wont see it!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 17, 2011)

Ugh. I'm so not loving all these talk-shows playing up the freakshow factor.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Ugh. I'm so not loving all these talk-shows playing up the freakshow factor.



Maybe it won't be so bad? Someone with a name like Massive Mocha will probably be fairly subtle. It's not like she's Shadynasty* or anything.



*always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 17, 2011)

By way of a little googling, I saw that she was in need of a "squashie face" for her time on Dr. Drew today. 

So yeah, I'm definitely guessing they'll be exploring the nuances and subtleties of things related to fatness.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 17, 2011)

I just hope she doesn't get exploited.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> I just hope she doesn't get exploited.



Agreed. Getting free press, 15 min. of fame, and a nice hotel stay/limo ride can be very damaging.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 17, 2011)

Jes said:


> Agreed. Getting free press, 15 min. of fame, and a nice hotel stay/limo ride can be very damaging.



Today's Las Vegas Review Journal summarized the show as:

A 550-pound woman who runs a website where she offers to fulfill men's desires.

CC
TV-14 (D)

3:00 - 3:30 PM KVCW (6)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 17, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Today's Las Vegas Review Journal summarized the show as:
> 
> A 550-pound woman who runs a website where she offers to fulfill men's desires.
> 
> ...



I think she's clearly in on what the show is about, given that she was looking for a "squashie face." You can't cry exploitation when someone is willing and jumping at an opportunity.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 17, 2011)

ah ok missed the spot about wanting a squashie face.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

I refuse to watch any of those things. The way they make plus size men and women look like sub-humans is just revolting.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> look like sub-humans .



Like when they bury them under 550 lbs of fat? I KNOW! I feel like that shouldn't be legal, but I'm no lawyer.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2011)

Sneak peek.

http://www.lctv.com/2011/10/14/behind-the-scenes-obese-fetishes/


Yep. :doh:

I'm pretty sure she's a member of Dimensions as well.


----------



## tommcgee (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah they had cinnamon from supersized bombshells on there too. It actually wasn't th. at bad. I've seen a lot worse


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

Jes said:


> Maybe it won't be so bad? Someone with a name like Massive Mocha will probably be fairly subtle. It's not like she's Shadynasty* or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> *always sunny in philadelphia



lol you mean like the models that put "puzzy" at the end of their names lol 



mcbeth said:


> I think she's clearly in on what the show is about, given that she was looking for a "squashie face." You can't cry exploitation when someone is willing and jumping at an opportunity.



Yup  I actually know this person IRL, and she is treating everyone like dirt because she is about to be on TV. She is going to london or Europe or something next week too and made sure everybody knew, and anyone that she feels isnt "giving her something" or "doing something for her" has been getting treated very rudely by her too.



> A 550-pound woman who runs a website where she offers to fulfill men's desires.
> 
> CC



And that website hasnt been updated in more than a year. Where the means to get her on the show came about i dont know, but she was crying "poor me" all last year and then faded out and now she is on TV, so.. yeah, after the starlight.

Also her high weight was over 600lbs and she says she is closer to 500 now, but who knows she was never in contact enough for me to try to help her answer that question. She had a falling out with a lot of people.


----------



## Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

tommcgee said:


> Yeah they had cinnamon from supersized bombshells on there too. It actually wasn't th. at bad. I've seen a lot worse



Agreed. Massive Mocha had control and was actually entertaining and funny. Also her caring and sweet nature shined through.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> lol you mean like the models that put "puzzy" at the end of their names lol
> 
> Also her high weight was over 600lbs and she says she is closer to 500 now, but who knows she was never in contact enough for me to try to help her answer that question. She had a falling out with a lot of people.



uh oh. I'm starting to think we know who you sent your magical scale to! 

It's funny that you mentioned the word puzzy. I, of course, pron. that like fuzzy, and it never fails to crack me up.

I'm seriously thinking about getting 2 things: a kooky fun new username--something subtle like FatVagina or HugeAndWetAndNaked, and coming up with a marketable skill to peddle to daytime TV. I want to make bank, too. What do you think I could come up with to sell? Any ideas?

I don't have a problem with any fat woman going on TV this way, unlike some of you, and in fact, I'm starting to see it as a very smart racket, in this economy!


Tonight, on Dr. OZ: We meet a woman named GiantAssWillPoopOnYou!


----------



## Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Yup  I actually know this person IRL, and she is treating everyone like dirt because she is about to be on TV. She is going to london or Europe or something next week too and made sure everybody knew, and anyone that she feels isnt "giving her something" or "doing something for her" has been getting treated very rudely by her too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is treating everyone like dirt? That's funny because I see the same updates that you do, and it wasn't her treating anyone like dirt. Maybe YOU should go back and read YOUR posts!

What is it with some of you guys who think they own a model or are *owed* anything? Just because you subscribe to a paysite does not mean that a model owes you anything other than that months updates. She does not owe you chat time. She does not owe you personal time. She does not have to meet anyone unless she chooses to. Subscribers pay for a product, NOT the woman or time from her personal life. Even sending a gift does not mean that a man is owed anything. A gift is something given of free will; it is NOT a contract or something with strings attached. At least a GIFT shouldn't be. 

What business is it of yours to constantly post information about a models' weights all over the boards? That is their perrogative and up to them if they want that information shared. Some models keep that info for subscribers and here you are always spilling any info you have. Anyone remember RobiH? 

As for Massive Mocha making sure everyone knew she was going to be on Dr. Drew, hmmmmm, it wasn't her that started this thread. It was YOU. And now it is apparent why you did so.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

Jes said:


> uh oh. I'm starting to think we know who you sent your magical scale to!
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned the word puzzy. I, of course, pron. that like fuzzy, and it never fails to crack me up.
> 
> ...



No, she never received one. I did offer, though. IRL, there was always somehting going on in her life.. and now ive been discarded entirely. That saddens me as i wanted very much to be a squashee.  Now im out of fantasyland, as far as that. (It never happened. Shame. She woulda been GREAT to be squashed by, do videos with.)

Everyone has their own things going on with them, so, oh well. Still... 

As to the marketing.. Im intrigued! 



Angel said:


> She is treating everyone like dirt? That's funny because I see the same updates that you do, and it wasn't her treating anyone like dirt. Maybe YOU should go back and read YOUR posts!



IRL, Angel. IRL. That means "In real life." She has all of a sudden come out of nowhere a few DAYS before, telling everyone on her Facebook all about it, after MANY MONTHS of nothingness. So, i refer to personal interactions. She also never received scale, as i said before. (She did a set with Redhotphatgirl, and they also are no longer friends.)

Yeah, i made this post. Her going on TV seemed relevant to the SA (Size Acceptance) community. 

She isnt all "nice and rosy" to everyone, at least her and i USED to be friends. Still, she is SSBBW and she is going on a show, so.. here it is.



> What business is it of yours to constantly post information about a models' weights all over the boards? That is their perrogative and up to them if they want that information shared. Some models keep that info for subscribers and here you are always spilling any info you have.



Only on threads relating to weights did i share. Specific numbers that can be found on paysites, i dont share. Point is, models can be a bit bipolar as to their in real life personas and how they present themselves on sites.

Dont even get me started on "fake gaining." I keep my mouth shut there. But, hey, as you said..it sells paysites.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 17, 2011)

" Point is, models can be a bit bipolar as to their in real life personas and how they present themselves on sites. "

It's called "putting up a wall". This is valid across the entertainment industry (sexually oriented and otherwise), and is not unique to fat webmodels. For most media, stage or otherwise well known personalities, what they do is their job, not their lifestyle and they don't necessarily instinctively know how to handle interacting with their fans and admirers. Some compartmentalize and draw a distinct line between fantasy and reality, and when they are performing, they are in character, and that character and their real world lives never intersect and they never let fans behind the wall. Some don't understand the perils and difficulties of allowing the public to get to know them on a personal level. Some might genuinely want to be friends, some might be afraid of losing business by enforcing boundaries, some see the potential for material gain and actively exploit the situation, and some might be socially inept or emotionally unstable themselves and aren't equipped to navigate the situation in a safe and healthy manner. From people I know who have followings of some sort (models, actors, sex workers, bloggers, scene icons, etc...) a big mistake is being too open and too friendly with their public. People start to feel as if they really know them and really have a connection with them. And some feel as if they are owed something or that they are entitled to more of that person. It's earned friends of mine stalkers and enemies and caused a lot of hurt feelings when they had to enforce boundaries with fans who felt a connection that wasn't mutual. People in any commerce setting are taught to "be nice to the customer". The thing is, unless you are a personality's real life friend, and know them off camera or off stage, and that doesn't include industry or subculture related events...then whatever connection you feel you have with them isn't really genuine. And oftentimes they feel just as taken advantage of as their fans. 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I refuse to watch any of those things. The way they make plus size men and women look like sub-humans is just revolting.



I too avoid talk shows; that is just one reason among many.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Today's Las Vegas Review Journal summarized the show as:
> 
> A 550-pound woman who runs a website where she offers to fulfill men's desires.
> 
> ...





tommcgee said:


> Yeah they had cinnamon from supersized bombshells on there too. It actually wasn't th. at bad. I've seen a lot worse



*M*y girlfriend alerted me to the show and I happen to watch it today. I though that the show was very well done - I appreciate Dr. Drew's style
and how the guest were interviewed. Certainly a big weclomed change




Tracyarts said:


> " Point is, models can be a bit bipolar as to their in real life personas and how they present themselves on sites. "
> 
> It's called "putting up a wall". This is valid across the entertainment industry (sexually oriented and otherwise), and is not unique to fat webmodels. For most media, stage or otherwise well known personalities, what they do is their job, not their lifestyle and they don't necessarily instinctively know how to handle interacting with their fans and admirers. Some compartmentalize and draw a distinct line between fantasy and reality, and when they are performing, they are in character, and that character and their real world lives never intersect and they never let fans behind the wall. Some don't understand the perils and difficulties of allowing the public to get to know them on a personal level. Some might genuinely want to be friends, some might be afraid of losing business by enforcing boundaries, some see the potential for material gain and actively exploit the situation, and some might be socially inept or emotionally unstable themselves and aren't equipped to navigate the situation in a safe and healthy manner. From people I know who have followings of some sort (models, actors, sex workers, bloggers, scene icons, etc...) a* big mistake is being too open and too friendly with their public.* People start to feel as if they really know them and really have a connection with them. And some feel as if they are owed something or that they are entitled to more of that person. It's earned friends of mine stalkers and enemies and caused a lot of hurt feelings when they had to enforce boundaries with fans who felt a connection that wasn't mutual. People in any commerce setting are taught to "be nice to the customer". The thing is, unless you are a personality's real life friend, and know them off camera or off stage, and that doesn't include industry or subculture related events...then whatever connection you feel you have with them isn't really genuine. And oftentimes they feel just as taken advantage of as their fans.
> 
> Tracy



*C*ertainly this ... both Massive Mocha and Cinnamon handeled their respective interviews well... They were both media savy and kept things to the topic and just the topic (nothing about their personal or family life).


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> No, she never received one. I did offer, though. IRL, there was always somehting going on in her life.. and now ive been discarded entirely. That saddens me as i wanted very much to be a squashee.  Now im out of fantasyland, as far as that. (It never happened. Shame. She woulda been GREAT to be squashed by, do videos with.)
> 
> Everyone has their own things going on with them, so, oh well. Still...
> 
> ...



*D*id any of these lovely ladies get the special candy or other treats you like to send......


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 18, 2011)

Jes said:


> Tonight, on Dr. OZ: We meet a woman named GiantAssWillPoopOnYou!


Everybody poops, and if they don't they're an android and should be destroyed. 

-Rusty
(Though you might enjoy Bad Lip Reading''s political stuff more.)


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2011)

I love my beautiful friend Renee AKA Massive Mocha. Go girl. Love ya!


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 18, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I love my beautiful friend Renee AKA Massive Mocha. Go girl. Love ya!



She obviously treats you differently than she does me.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> She obviously treats you differently than she does me.



*W*ell... maybe *you* might have done something to *upset *MM....* Was it the snacks? The Magical Scale? or the fact that you blabbed about her upcoming itinerary on this board...time to fess up and apologize*...


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 19, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> A 550-pound woman who runs a website where she offers to fulfill men's desires.



what is she a Genie?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 19, 2011)

I think a 550-pound woman couldn't cope with the "itty bitty living space" that goes along with the whole Genie shtick.

Unless it's one hell of a big lamp.


----------



## imfree (Oct 19, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I think a 550-pound woman couldn't cope with the "itty bitty living space" that goes along with the whole Genie shtick.
> 
> Unless it's one hell of a big lamp.



Smoke & mirrors, I think. Those TV "Genies" are a bit big to go in vases, as well.


This Mattel Jeanie doll and vase pretty well illustrate the size incompatibility issue. 

View attachment I Dream of Jeanie doll & vase.jpg


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 19, 2011)

You know when I saw the title of this thread I was thinking it was about coffee but boy was I wrong.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> She obviously treats you differently than she does me.



You know what, I often stand up for you and am very understanding of what you are going through, but in this case I think you are being very rude.

Just because Renee chooses to model in her free time and she has her own website, it does not mean she owes you anything.

As a member of her website you are entitled to have access to her photos and videos, but she does not owe you an explanation about her life, or a close personal friendship.

I think you really should apologize about what you have said about her here.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 19, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> what is she a Genie?



Thats how the show was depicted in the local newspaper that day. It wasn't my personal opinion.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> what is she a Genie?





The Orange Mage said:


> I think a 550-pound woman couldn't cope with the "itty bitty living space" that goes along with the whole Genie shtick.
> 
> Unless it's one hell of a big lamp.





imfree said:


> Smoke & mirrors, I think. Those TV "Genies" are a bit big to go in vases, as well.
> 
> This Mattel Jeanie doll and vase pretty well illustrate the size incompatibility issue.



When I was little I thought being a genie was a viable career option. Well, I thought the same thing about being a mermaid or witch like Samantha in Bewitched (the nose wriggle). I was sadly mistaken.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 5, 2011)

Angel said:


> Agreed. Massive Mocha had control and was actually entertaining and funny. Also her caring and sweet nature shined through.


I enjoyed it, it was entertaining and not exploitive. I think she definitely came across as good natured and approachable.
I love the fact that she makes a ton of money, by squashing willing men. Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> When I was little I thought being a genie was a viable career option. Well, I thought the same thing about being a mermaid or witch like Samantha in Bewitched (the nose wriggle). I was sadly mistaken.



I can't speak for genies, but I _do_ have a friend who's a witch ... and she says this is not a good time to quit your day job.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 5, 2011)

Tracy, I just read your post and I want to say "THANK YOU!!!" What you said was very well said and very true for us models. I get tired of guys that constantly email and demand I answer every email just because they are a member. Or I get the guys asking all about my private life, or wanting to chat and when I say I don't wish to share that information, they get mad. We may not be in Hollywood but it is very much the same and just as you said it "we put a wall up" sometimes we have to in order to protect our privacy and family.

I just posted about my upcoming appearance on Dr. Drew as well. I still treat people the same no matter what. Just because I was on Dr. Drew doesn't make me better than anyone else on here. Please check my post ... it would be great to have someone like you keeping some people in check!!! :bow:

Thank again for posting ... GREAT POST!



Tracyarts said:


> " Point is, models can be a bit bipolar as to their in real life personas and how they present themselves on sites. "
> 
> It's called "putting up a wall". This is valid across the entertainment industry (sexually oriented and otherwise), and is not unique to fat webmodels. For most media, stage or otherwise well known personalities, what they do is their job, not their lifestyle and they don't necessarily instinctively know how to handle interacting with their fans and admirers. Some compartmentalize and draw a distinct line between fantasy and reality, and when they are performing, they are in character, and that character and their real world lives never intersect and they never let fans behind the wall. Some don't understand the perils and difficulties of allowing the public to get to know them on a personal level. Some might genuinely want to be friends, some might be afraid of losing business by enforcing boundaries, some see the potential for material gain and actively exploit the situation, and some might be socially inept or emotionally unstable themselves and aren't equipped to navigate the situation in a safe and healthy manner. From people I know who have followings of some sort (models, actors, sex workers, bloggers, scene icons, etc...) a big mistake is being too open and too friendly with their public. People start to feel as if they really know them and really have a connection with them. And some feel as if they are owed something or that they are entitled to more of that person. It's earned friends of mine stalkers and enemies and caused a lot of hurt feelings when they had to enforce boundaries with fans who felt a connection that wasn't mutual. People in any commerce setting are taught to "be nice to the customer". The thing is, unless you are a personality's real life friend, and know them off camera or off stage, and that doesn't include industry or subculture related events...then whatever connection you feel you have with them isn't really genuine. And oftentimes they feel just as taken advantage of as their fans.
> 
> Tracy


----------



## orin (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought it was cute she could not squash the giant balloon :-D

but these shows just wanna make fun of people for profit ... thats all it is .


----------

